# 2014 CCA Midcoast Chapter SCB Stingray Boat raffle



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

This year the CCA Midcoast Chapter is raffling off a 2014 Simmons Custom Boats 22' 6" Stingray Sport with a Mercury Racing 250 Sport XS

No corners will be cut on this boat! 


$100 per ticket

You have a 1 in 1200 chance

Ticket will be drawn at the Midcoast CCA banquet at the Victoria Community center on May 9, 2014

Includes:
In dash Garmin 740
Power Pole Blade 8'
All Powder coated aluminum
Audio- Fusion IP600, (2) WS SW808, Syn Micro
1- 65qt yeti w/ Pad & Strap kit 
1- 75qt yeti w/ Pad & Strap kit
8" Hyd Jackplate

Motor & Accessories:
2014 Mercury Racing 250 Sport XS
Merc MonitorSmartCraft Tach, Temp, H20 Psi, Fuel, Harness, Cables, J- Box
Prop- Bravo One XS w/ HD Hub kit
Battery- Cranking (Optima 34M)

Trailer:
2014 Coastline Trailer Frame- SCB Black Anodized Aluminum w/ Spare Tire wheels & tires- MB Chaos 16x8 & Kuhmo 225/50-16

Other prizes include
- Benelli Nova Shotgun
- Custom Waterloo Rod w/ Revo Premier
- Waterloo Salinity w/ Revo Inshore
-CCA 65qt Yeti Cooler

It is close to being finished right now and will be ready to view hopefully by the end of the month.
Pics will be posted as soon as it is finished, but the name SCB speaks for itself

PM me if you would like a ticket

Thanks!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool!!!! Do you have to be present to win??


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Very cool!!!! Do you have to be present to win??


I'd like to know the answer to this as well. Also, are tickets limited to 1 per person?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

You do not have to be present to win. Ticket can only have one name on it if that's what you are asking.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Where do I buy a ticket?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We have upgraded a few things:

GPS: Garmin 741XS w/ Transducer
Cooler: (1) SCB Custom Fiberglass Cooler (Gloss Black to match boat, no Yeti's)
Audio: Fusion IP700i w/ Bluetooth 
WetSounds HT2 Amp (more power)
Wheels: MB 352 16x8.5 (Latest from MB Wheels)

I will post full pics of complete boat in a week or so.

SCB Factory


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

fmlyfisher said:


> Where do I buy a ticket?


X2


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

You can come to the Tackle Box in Victoria, or PM me if you don't come to Victoria.

T


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks SCB for the updates!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

txorange61 said:


> You do not have to be present to win. Ticket can only have one name on it if that's what you are asking.


Can one individual purchase more than one ticket?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Justin_Time said:


> Can one individual purchase more than one ticket?


You can buy as many as you'd like.
Looks like 1200 will be sold.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes you can purchase as many as you'd like and only 1200 will be sold!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

1200 @ $100= $120,000.00

Ain't that about what a new SCB is running these days.....LOL...JK

Heck I will go in for a chance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

man if i win first thing you will see is.................










Skeeter for sale!!!!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome!! I'll buy a few for sure.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well if you want one just PM me! They're going fast!


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

I can't buy one till wed payday. I hope there's still a few hanging around


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Do do you have to PM to buy a ticket?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

No I was just giving info through PMs so I can see about how many people were actually going to buy so I know how many tickets I need


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

jmbrittain said:


> I can't buy one till wed payday. I hope there's still a few hanging around


I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

If you come to Victoria, You can come by The Tackle Box and get one just mention you saw this on 2 cool. If you don't come to Victoria, you can mail a check or Cashiers check made out to CCA Midcoast chapter and mail it to the Tackle Box here in Victoria and just put my name on the letter (Brett Kelley) the address is 3305 N. Ben Jordan, Victoria Texas 77901 also include a note that has the name you want on the ticket, a address and daytime phone number. I will mail the other part of the ticket stub to the address on the letter unless stated otherwise.

Thanks! 
-Brett


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

txorange61 said:


> If you come to Victoria, You can come by The Tackle Box and get one just mention you saw this on 2 cool. If you don't come to Victoria, you can mail a check or Cashiers check made out to CCA Midcoast chapter and mail it to the Tackle Box here in Victoria and just put my name on the letter (Brett Kelley) the address is 3305 N. Ben Jordan, Victoria Texas 77901 also include a note that has the name you want on the ticket, a address and daytime phone number. I will mail the other part of the ticket stub to the address on the letter unless stated otherwise.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Brett


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

60K boat X .0625 state tax 3750$
60K Prize X 30% prize tax 18000$

Yea! 100$ ticket 

State Gonna love this one!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

The 18k is Feds...... Dangit!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

DANG!!!! Doesn't seem like such a good idea when you are going to owe 21,750!!!!!!

Although you do have a new Stingray to show for it!!!!!! I'm in


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

aggiefishinDr said:


> DANG!!!! Doesn't seem like such a good idea when you are going to owe 21,750!!!!!!
> 
> Although you do have a new Stingray to show for it!!!!!! I'm in


I will take a new scb for 21-22k any day!!!!! Awesome scb!!! I'm in!!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

~22k isn't bad for a new SCB. Maybe some of y'all need to get a quote on one to see what this boat would cost you.....not to mention skipping the months of waiting!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

^


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

MattyMaster said:


> 60K boat X .0625 state tax 3750$
> 60K Prize X 30% prize tax 18000$
> 
> Yea! 100$ ticket
> ...


This boat will be priced for more than 60k guaranteed

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCB*

Do you have to be present to win?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

No you don't


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*CCA Mid Coast SCB Stingray Sport / Mercury Racing 250 Sport XS*

Spy pic of what we are working on.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

MattyMaster said:


> 60K boat X .0625 state tax 3750$
> 60K Prize X 30% prize tax 18000$
> 
> Yea! 100$ ticket
> ...


Not necessarily accurate. On cash it is straight 30%. On property such as boats, cars etc. the value will be added to your total income then you will pay tax on the overall amount minus deductions if you have any.

Heck of a good deal if you actually work and have a job and pay taxes.

Manwitaplan


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

These boats are awesome (I know just got mine)

Will be buying a few tickets


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

manwitaplan said:


> Not necessarily accurate. On cash it is straight 30%. On property such as boats, cars etc. the value will be added to your total income then you will pay tax on the overall amount minus deductions if you have any.
> 
> Heck of a good deal if you actually work and have a job and pay taxes.
> 
> Manwitaplan


And an even better deal if your self employed and have a lot of write offs. ..


----------



## Wadeking (Jan 4, 2013)

My boat is looking good


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Jiggles (Sep 18, 2013)

I've got 2 tickets!!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Tickets are going pretty quick and the boat hasn't even been seen yet! So as soon as it get here (Should be soon) I'm sure they'll be flying out the door. So get your's soon! 

Also, If you sent me $ for tickets before last week and haven't received your stub then I never got the letter.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Boat is ready to water test, as soon as the rain will let me...pics to follow.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*CCA MidCoast Chapter - SCB Stingray Sport / Mercury Racing 250XS Sport*

Get your tickets while they last!
More pics tomorrow of all detailed out sitting on its custom trailer.

Thank you CCA MidCoast.

SCB Factory


----------



## Mr. Jiggles (Sep 18, 2013)

^^^ droooooool!!


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome rig !!!!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't get much better than that!!! Don't forget to get your tickets soon everyone! As soon as this thing is out for show tickets are gonna go like crazy!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Delivered to CCA MidCoast today!*

I think MidCoast just became the coolest CCA chapter.

Thank you from SCB Factory to CCA Mid Coast Texas!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Look what just arrived!


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Thank you SCB for the awesome boat! Truly incredible sleds.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome boat. Are tickets still available?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes they are! Pm me for the info!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

It would be awesome if yall sold out on tickets. That would be a great net profit for the cca chapter! That boat will scoot and eat up the chop. I know because I own one. Worth buying a ticket for sure.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a feeling we'll sell out faster than usual. I give it til Christmas lol


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Tickets are flyin! Let me know if you want one!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

How do we get tickets. Im in Corpus Christi


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

If you want tickets You can send a check to the Tackle Box in Victoria, Texas address is 3305 N. Ben Jordan 77901. Also a phone number because it will be written on the ticket. On the letter you can also put my name (Brett Kelley). I will mail a copy of the ticket and the actual ticket stub to you.

Thanks!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I will also be in Corpus this weekend so if anyone who lives there wants a ticket or 5  we can meet up. Just PM me if you wanna do it that way!


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Can an upper coast CCA member buy a ticket??


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ReefBuster said:


> Can an upper coast CCA member buy a ticket??


Yes!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

You can buy as many tickets as you want! PM me for info!


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

scb factory said:


> Yes!


Sweet.. Give to a good cause (CCA) and if we win, use this beast for a outreach for at risk teens/adults to help them get off the streets and get them out of the judicial system. Nothing like seeing lives transformed to help them see their custom designed destiny that they have for their own lives.

Clint Shuttlesworth
Lead Pastor
Valiant Church

Galveston Bay Addict.

#9percentisnotenough


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

ReefBuster,
I will buy you 5 tickets. I hope you win,PM me your info.


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

shooks said:


> ReefBuster,
> I will buy you 5 tickets. I hope you win,PM me your info.


Thanks so much Shook. We believe in this outreach. I know how much this sport has done for so many people and I know that it will impact these teens/adults as well. Can't wait to see what Jesus will do. Going to be awesome. Thank you so much for your generosity. You rock my friend.

PM sent.

Let's grab a drink or hit the water soon.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

If you want a ticket but don't want to mail a check, we can now do credit card over the phone. We will send you a receipt and ticket stub back to you. If you would like to get one over the phone, call The Tackle Box in Victoria at 361-575-8700 and ask for Brett!

Thank you!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Going to be in Corpus again this weekend if anyone wants tickets. Text me at 361-537-5960 if you do.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry guys I forgot to bring the tickets to corpus.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Tickets are still going quick! Let me know if you want a few! Don't miss out on this great boat!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't forget to get your tickets before it's too late! These sure would make a great stocking stuffer!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Still have tickets!


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Will this Boat and tickets be available at the January Houston Boat show?

Thanks.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I do not think we are going to the boat show this year but I will let you know ASAP if I find out we are.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Remind me how to get some tickets? Can always use another SCB!!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Remind me how to get some tickets? Can always use another SCB!!


Text me or Eric here in Victoria. Eric is a board member and can hook you up.


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

*ticket*

put me in for one, but how do i get a ticket?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

To get a ticket you can call me (Brett Kelley) at the Tackle Box in Victoria, Texas at 361-575-8700 and do credit card over the phone. We are open Mon-Fri 9a-6p and Saturday 9a-3p. Or you can mail a check to the Tackle Box at 3305 N. Ben Jordan, Victoria, Texas 77901.

Thanks to everyone that's purchased a ticket! Everyone have a Happy Holiday and stay safe!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Still have tickets! We will be at the Halletsville Wild Game Supper this friday with the boat so come on by if you're in the area! From now to May is usually the hottest time for selling tickets so get them while they last!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Bought me self a ticket ðŸ‘ðŸ»


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

My self lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good deal! Thanks for supporting the Midcoast CCA chapter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Check Mailed Can Never Have Too Many SCBs


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks! Good luck! Hopefully we'll be calling you on May 9th!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Any tickets left?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes sir! Still have a decent amount left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread so what is the easiest way to get a ticket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

You can call me at the Tackle Box in Victoria, Texas (361-575-8700) and do credit card over the phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok I will hopefully be going to victoria In the next week or so. I will look up the location and get one or il call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*scb raffle*

What a boat!
Mailed my check today!

Thanks
:clover:


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Been selling lots of phone order tickets! Keep em coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

txorange61 said:


> Been selling lots of phone order tickets! Keep em coming!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wondering if this boat and tickets will be avail at the Houston Fishing Show in the beginning of March?

Thanks.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

speck trout chaser said:


> Wondering if this boat and tickets will be avail at the Houston Fishing Show in the beginning of March?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, we will be there every day of the show!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sales this weekend and today have been awesome! Call the Tackle Box in Victoria at 361-575-8700 between 9am and 5pm to get yours! You can also mail a check to 3305 N. Ben Jordan, Victoria, Texas 77901 Thanks for all the Support and good luck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Keep my boat in door please lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

txorange61 said:


> Sales this weekend and today have been awesome! Call the Tackle Box in Victoria at 361-575-8700 between 9am and 5pm to get yours! You can also mail a check to 3305 N. Ben Jordan, Victoria, Texas 77901 Thanks for all the Support and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Called this morning and bought my tickets!! We will be there May 9th!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Mid-Coast CCA SCB*

Pic of the awesome Mercury Racing 250 Sport XS SM 1.62 that is on the back of this raffle boat.
Get the tickets, they are going fast now!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Everyone, we will be at the Houston Fishing Show this week at the George R Brown Convention Center! Come see us and get you a couple tickets! We are getting real low on tickets! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Who do I make my check out to, MidCoast CCA or Tackle Box in Victoria?


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

CCA Midcoast Chapter please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Everyone, as of right now I do not have any boat tickets. We took all our tickets to the fishing show. As soon as the fishing show is over I will post how many we have left but it will probably be very few. 

Thank you! 
Brett


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok everyone, we probably have like 15 to 20 tickets left that I know of, so THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE. Please DO NOT send a check. If you 
want one please call me (Brett) at the Tackle Box in Victoria Tx at 361-575-8700. This will be the only way to get them and I am not promising there will be any left. Once again THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE! Good luck everyone and thank you for the support!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have 4 tickets left! Call me before 6 if you want one! 361-575-8700!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

All gone!! I will post if we happen to get anymore as there might be a few hanging around from other members. Once again thank you to everyone who bought one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Congrats & thank you to Mid-Coast CCA for going big, and to all who purched tickets!

And now, who is holding the winning one & will take this SCB home?

Good luck & see you at the banquet!

SCB Factory


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for helping us out also! Can't wait for this years banquet! It's going to be awesome! If anyone would like tickets or tables to this years banquet, give us a call at the Tackle Box! 361-575-8700


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Who was the lucky winner?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

What's winner # just woke forgot about this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I will post the number as soon as possible, I forgot to get it last night. The winner was not at the banquet but he was contacted. Thank you all for the support!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

*raffle*

Please post all the winning numbers if possible or where we can see them.


----------



## tomres2003 (Oct 29, 2005)

jacksrbetter said:


> Please post all the winning numbers if possible or where we can see them.


Yea I'd feel better about the $100 I donated, when I couldn't be there, if I could see the winning numbers posted on a public site like 2cool..


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

All, I'm really sorry I have not posted the numbers. I do not have the number with me and will get them from our president as soon as possible. All winners have already been contacted. I do know that the winner of the boat also won the Benelli shotgun. Once again thank you for your patience and the support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

**** I didn't get a phone call telling me I won the boat or shotgun 


Congrats to the lucky SOB who did though!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Won boat and gun ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes sir. The winner actually bought 50 tickets at the Houston Fishing show so I would say his odds were pretty good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

That's great Good for him and thank you for the replay. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

No problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelSpiSea (Jun 27, 2013)

Where have you guy's listed the winners on the SCB Boat, Benelli Shot gun, Rod and Reels, and Yeti cooler. I bought a $100.00 ticket for the raffle to be at the CCA Texas Mid Coast Chapter Banquet, thank you.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

We are trying to get ahold of CCA Corporate because after we contacted all the winners they took the tickets back to Houston and I forgot to write them down. I will get them posted sometime today though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay sorry for the delay but here are the winning ticket numbers 

Winner of Boat- 1095
Winner of shotgun- 1094
Winner of Waterloo custom rod- 825
Winner of Yeti- 758
Winner of Waterloo Salinity- 991

Thanks again to everyone for the support, and a special thanks to Eric Simmons (who was there to draw all of the numbers). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

txorange61 said:


> Okay sorry for the delay but here are the winning ticket numbers
> 
> Winner of Boat- 1095
> Winner of shotgun- 1094
> ...


I bought a few tickets . . . . . . thanks for the opportunity


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

My # 1095 hahahah 
Thanks will do another one nextyear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

